# 4h Lamb has sore mouth



## justspry

SO we went out this morning to take care of the herd and noticed the 4h lamb had sores on its mouth we never noticed before because it hadn't let us that close before . It ate out of my sons hand and now I notice I hve runny eyes in my goats all moths look fine . How long before I know if my girls are going to get it and what can I do ? We just brought that new momma home and she hasn't been in direct contact with them so we moved her outside away from them the ones that were nose to nose with lamb are the ones I'm worried about !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Well, it is contagious to both other animals and humans, Wear gloves to touch the lamb. It takes about 4 weeks to go away. Watch for any underlying infection to start. I use campho-phenique to treat mine. Really made a huge difference. Don't pick scabs off, when they start to dry, and hair falls out, it is soon over. You can also use Today or Tomorrow, though I never have. Afterwards, clean all surfaces well- I used Lysol hard surface spray and SCRUBBED every surface- walls, buckets, gates...Then sprayed with a barn chemical- can't remember what it is called off hand. No one else got it. Use had sanitizer after every visit...


----------



## justspry

So do I take the lamb back or do we treat it its 2 months till our fair ? It will be alone but big whoop lol . I will keep an eye on my goats !


----------



## justspry

Just makes me mad no one in our 4h has helped us and now we have a crappy lamb that we over paid for !


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Once they have had sore mouth they shouldn't get it again.. It can get in the soil so now that it is on your farm it is really hard to kill. Once the sheep is healed you wont be able to tell that it even had it. I sprayed vetrecyn pink eye spray on my doe that got it and it was gone in less than two weeks. 

Very contagious to all animals and humans. 

Sorry about your busted luck with this 4H project...


----------



## justspry

Nope we cant show her because she has to be clean for 60 days  And so I hope we can get our money back  Because I don't want a $400 lamb for dinner !


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! You had to pay that much for a lamb? That is terrible. Especially since it isn't even quality and is sick. I would try and get your money back and just drop that 4H.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I agree with Karen.


----------



## kccjer

Wow. You have certainly not have had good luck with this lamb project. Hopefully you can get your money back. You've only had the lamb 2 weeks right? Be prepared that they are not going to accept responsibility for the sore mouth. Can you take it in to the vet and have them estimate how long it's been sick? That might help you get your money back.


----------



## justspry

We tried and they said that sore mouth is a part of sheep ranching and that I need to spray wd 40 on it and it will be better in a week !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so close to putting it in the freeer and calling it a major lose !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I would seriously try the campho-phenique. Mine had it last year- my first time dealing with it. Vet came to treat a goat for something and I inquired about getting the sheep checked for a show in two weeks. She said there was no way she would heal up in time to be clear for the show. She came back 4 days later to check the other sheep for the show and was amazed at the ewe. All her scabs had dried up and fallen off and new pink skin was coming underneath. She was cleared for the show! I had started treating with campho-phenique the same day she came, so only four days. The soremouth does not need to be completely gone to pass inspection to show, just dead and non-contagious. Dani on here is who told me to use it and I am so thankful- our vet now recommends it to everyone she sees with soremouth! It can't hurt to try. Then schedule your vet check for the fair on the last possible day.


----------



## ksalvagno

Do not use WD 40. Then I would get the sheep healed up and put it in the show. That is a total shame.


----------



## kccjer

Use the Campho Phenique and see how it goes. I know we've had issues with sore mouth here at weigh in (notice sent out after to let us know that someone had it and to be on the lookout) and everyone was still able to show their animals. We have 3 months between weigh in and show....so about the same as what you are looking at. If you can get it healed up, you should be ok.


----------



## BCG

I've heard that WD40 works well on sore mouth. Haven't tried it because we vaccinate for it.

I wouldn't give up on the lamb though. Sore mouth is just like a cold sore and it will heal. Just needs time. I would keep the lamb away from the others if you can, but at this point, you're just going to have to let it run it's coarse. Once they get it, they'll never get it again. Well nor the same strain anyway. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## justspry

well if sore mouth was the least of our worries lol it jumps fences and hates us so how do you halter break something that's contagious ?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Agreed. I would not use WD40 on any animal,for any reason


----------



## kccjer

Designate a halter for it and only it. After it's healed up, burn the halter and get a new one


----------



## justspry

OK so shes 100 ft away now we scraped her mouth and campohed it and shes been here for ten days so vet says my goats will be clear in 7 the most worried 7 days of my life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well m goat life lol  Then the vet will sign off on everything and I will feel better !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Just wear gloves when you handle her. It can only be spread to you through cuts in your skin. Wash clothes after handling and always use the same halter for her. Did you see the videos I put on your other thread about how to break her? Start with that.


----------



## kccjer

How's the lamb doing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Today works wonders on sore mouth.  I've used it several times and the scabs are usually gone the very next day. It's amazing.


----------



## justspry

I have some left from the cow I will try it  It looks better right now starting to scab over and peel back  So when shes done we move her burn the pens ground and all should be well ! My goats seem to be fine just a few more days to be in the clear !


----------

